# Taking early PE to increase job prospects?



## Hopkins (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I graduated in Aug 2015 with a master's in environmental engineering, worked for 1.5 years, then followed my spouse out of state for a job opportunity. I've been working a non-engineering job for about 9 months, and have been looking for an engineering job for the last few months, but haven't found much; and what I have found hasn't led to anything. I'm thinking of taking the PE (my state allows engineers to take the PE early) to set myself apart from other applicants, but I'm wondering if it really will make that much of a difference? Should I just be patient and wait until I get an engineering job to take the PE?

Thank for any advice.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 28, 2017)

If you are prepared to pass the exam, why not?


----------



## ruggercsc (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree with ptatohead and take it early if you are prepared and able.  Life can and will get in the way and you will wish you had taken it when you had the opportunity.


----------

